# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > مال وأعمال >  تطورات المالية العامة خلال الأرباع الثلاثة الأولى من عام 2009

## الوسادة

تطورات المالية العامة خلال الأرباع الثلاثة الأولى من عام 2009 ( المصدر: وزارة المالية)



أولاً: إجمالي الإيرادات والمساعدات الخارجية


بلغ إجمالي الإيرادات المحلية والمساعدات الخارجية خلال الشهور التسعة الأولى من عام 2009 ما مقداره 3251.7 مليون دينار مقابل 3577.6 مليون دينار خلال نفس الفترة من عام 2008 ( باستثناء عوائد بيع الارض في العقبة( أي بانخفاض مقداره 325.9 مليون دينار أو ما نسبته 9.1 %، وقد بلغت المساعدات الخارجية خلال الأرباع الثلاثة الأولى من عام 2009 ما مقداره 102.7 مليون دينار. أما الإيرادات المحلية فقد بلغت خلال الأرباع الثلاثة الأولى من عام 2009 ما مقداره 3149 مليون دينار مقابل 3084.6 مليون دينار خلال نفس الفترة من عام 2008 ( باستثناء عوائد بيع الارض في العقبة )، أي بارتفاع مقداره 64.4 مليون دينار أو ما نسبته 2.1 % وقد جاء الارتفاع في الإيرادات المحلية محصلة لارتفاع حصيلة الإيرادات الضريبية بحوالي 86 مليون دينار وانخفاض حصيلة الإيرادات الأخرى ( باستثناء عوائد بيع الارض في العقبة ) بمقدار 21 مليون دينار. ويعزى الارتفاع في الإيرادات الضريبية بشكل رئيسي الى ارتفاع حصيلة الضرائب على الدخل والأرباح بحوالي 141.5 مليون دينار أو ما نسبته 27.2% في حين تراجعت حصيلة كل من : " الضرائب على السلع والخدمات " و"الضرائب على المعاملات المالية (ضريبة بيع العقار )" و "الضرائب على التجارة والمعاملات الدولية "والضرائب الإضافية الأخرى" مسجلة انخفاضا بلغ مجموعه 55.5 مليون دينار. وجاء الانخفاض في حصيلة الايرادات الأخرى بشكل رئيسي محصلة لانخفاض حصيلة ايرادات بيع السلع والخدمات بحوالي 52 مليون دينار أو ما نسبته 10.4 % من جهة ، وارتفاع بند ايرادات دخل الملكية بحوالي 29.5 مليون . دينار أو ما نسبته 13.8 %.


ثانياً: إجمالي الإنفاق


بلغ إجمالي الإنفاق خلال الأرباع الثلاثة الأولى من عام 2009 حوالي 4116.9 مليون دينار مقابل 3926.8 مليون دينار خلال نفس الفترة من عام 2008 مسجلاً بذلك ارتفاعاً مقداره 190.1 مليون دينار أو ما نسبته 4.8 % ، وقد جاء هذا الارتفاع في إجمالي الإنفاق محصلة لانخفاض النفقات الجارية بمقدار 40.4 مليون دينار أو ما نسبته 1.2 %، وارتفاع النفقات الرأسمالية بحوالي . 230.5 مليون دينار أو ما نسبته 36.4 %.


ثالثا: العجز / الوفر المالي


أسفرت التطورات السابقة عن تسجيل عجز مالي في الموازنة العامة خلال الأرباع الثلاثة الأولى من عام 2009 بحوالي 865.2 مليون دينار مقابل عجز مالي بلغ 349.2 مليون دينار ( باستثناء عوائد بيع الارض في العقبة ) خلال نفس الفترة من العام السابق ، واذا ما تم استثناء المساعدات الخارجية فان العجز المالي يبلغ 967.9 مليون دينار مقابل عجز مالي بلغ حوالي 842.2 مليون دينار خلال نفس الفترة من العام السابق.


رابعاً: المديونية الخارجية والداخلية

الدين العام الخارجي : أظهرت البيانات المتعلقة بالرصيد القائم للدين العام الخارجي (موازنة ومكفول) في نها ية شهر أيلول 2009 ارتفاع الرصيد القائم بحوالي 81.5 مليون دينار ليصل الى 3721.6 مليون دينار أو ما نسبته 22.9% من الناتج المحلي الإجمالي المقدر لعام 2009 مقابل بلوغه حوالي 3640.2 مليون دينار أو ما نسبته 24.2 % من الناتج المحلي الإجمالي في نهاية عام 2008. أما فيما يتعلق بخدمة الدين العام الخارجي (موازنة ومكفول) فقد بلغت خلال شهر أيلول 2009 على أساسي الاستحقاق و النقدي حوالي 24.5 مليون دينار منها 17.8 مليون دينار أقساط و 6.7 مليون دينار فوائد.الدين العام الداخلي: ارتفع صافي رصيد الدين العام الداخلي (موازنة عامة وموازنات المؤسسات المستقلة ( في نهاية شهر أيلول 2009 ليصل إلى حوالي 5788 مليون دينار أو ما نسبته 35.7 % من الناتج المحلي الإجمالي المقدر لعام 2009 ، مقابل ما مقداره 4911 مليون دينار في نهاية عام 2008 أو ما نسبته 32.6 % من الناتج المحلي الإجمالي لعام 2008 أي بارتفاع بلغ 877 مليون دينار . وقد جاء هذا الارتفاع محصلة لارتفاع صافي الدين العام الداخلي / موازنة عامة بحوالي 935.6 مليون دينار ، و انخفاض صافي رصيد الدين العام الداخلي / مؤسسات عامة مستقلة بحوالي 58.6 مليون دينار. وجاء ارتفاع صافي رصيد الدين العام الداخلي/ موازنة عامة نتيجة لارتفاع اجمالي الدين الداخلي في نهاية شهر أيلول من عام 2009 بحوالي 1005.1 مليون دينار مقارنة بنهاية عام 2008 وارتفاع إجمالي الودائع لدى البنوك بحوالي 69.4 مليون دينار.مجموع الدين العام: وترتيباً على التطورات التي شهدتها المديونية الداخلية والخارجية أظهر صافي الدين العام في نهاية شهر أيلول 2009 ارتفاعا عن مستواه في نهاية عام 2008 بمقدار 958.4 مليون دينار أو ما نسبته 11.2 % ليصل إلى حوالي 9509.6 مليون دينار أو ما نسبته 58.6 % من الناتج المحلي الإجمالي المقدر لعام 2009 مقابل بلوغه حوالي 8551.2 مليون دينار او ما نسبته 56.8 % من الناتج المحلي الإجمالي لعام 2008 أي بارتفاع مقداره 1.8 نقطة مئوية .
التجارة الخارجية

القطاع
كانون ثاني- حزيران
Jan - Jun
معدل النمو
( % ) 
Growth rate ( % )
Sector

2008
2009



الصادرات الكلية
2,620.0

-11.7%
Total Exports

الصادرات الوطنية
1,982.5

-11.3%
Domestic Exports

السلع المعاد تصديرها
637.5

-12.9%
Re-exports

المستوردات
6,092.7

-23.0%
Imports

الميزان التجاري
-3,472.700
-2,376.000
-31.6%
Trade Balance




 



الارقام اولية 
المصدر : دائرة الاحصاءات العامة

----------


## marwa hawatmeh

shukrn .....estfdet mn lmwdoo3 4 my graduation project

----------

